# [SOLVED] BSOD bugcheck was: 0x00000124



## nigtieripper (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi i have a new pc and receive a bsod every time its under load when playing a game ( particularly when playing battlefield bad company) I have removed 1 stick of memory at a time ( no diff) changed power supplies ( no diff) added new cpu cooler ( no diff ) ---PLEASE Help !!!
system details below
*·* OS - Windows 7 
*·* x86 x64 
*·* Win 7 Ultimate - Clean install
*·* retail
*·* Age of system - 2 month
*· *Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? - 2 months - no reinstall

*· *CPUi5 2500 sandy bridge
*· *Video Card Sapphire radeon hd 8650 
*· *MotherBoard gigabyte GA-p67A-UD3R-B3
*· *Power Supply - brand & wattage- cooler master RS-500-PCAR-J3 - 500watt

*·* System Manufacturer - whitebox


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD bugcheck was: 0x00000124*

Bugcheck *0x124* = WHEA = Machine Check Exception = Hardware failure

Info on 0x124 - http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lockup-debug-how/35349-stop-0x124-what-means-what-try.html

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## nigtieripper (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: BSOD bugcheck was: 0x00000124*

update: changed motherboard as original had sandy bridge sata issue still same bsod
changed graphics card to Nvidia gts 250: still same bsod

sigh


----------



## nigtieripper (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: BSOD bugcheck was: 0x00000124*

update seemed to have fixed it... changed my drives to sata 2 ports from sata 3 ... bsod has stopped!!!

Yay


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD bugcheck was: 0x00000124*

Glad you found the problem. 

Thanks for posting back w/ solution - much appreciated.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

